# 4/25 Rockport Flounder Gigging - Lightning, Rain, and Wild Winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*4/25/2018*
I had the Rick B. group of 2 onboard tonight. The weather was all kinds of crazy tonight, with thunderstorms, rain, and winds out of every direction, switching rapidly. Tide levels were very low. We left the dock a little late, waiting for some thunderstorms with frequent lightning to pass. Winds were SE at 5mph as we started gigging, but quickly changed to North at 20-30mph about 20 minutes into gigging. I made a move to get some protection from North winds, and just after we got there the winds switched back to South at 15mph with rain, very frustrating... Luckily the weather didn't bother the flounder, and we found plenty of nice size fish holding on very shallow mud and grass bottom in protected coves. We ended with a 10 flounder limit, and the fish were all good size, with a 17" average. After getting our flounder limit, we went looking for sheesphead, but we only found 1. While searching for sheepshead, we got a couple videos of more flounder laying on the bottom *(see my Facebook page for videos)*

*Upcoming open dates:
April: 26, 30
May: 6-9, 13-17, 20, 22-24
June: 5, 11-14, 17-19, 21, 24-28
July: 1, 5-13, 15-18, 22-24, 26-28, 30, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

